# New TV Wall Mounting Question



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Is there room to add extra screws to make up for their shortness?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

3 lbs heavier, I would just re use what you have. Find a chart that gives you pull out strength and shear strength for one screw.


----------



## BenLehman (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I will at a minimum get 4 screws in. Not sure if i'll be able to get more than that until I take down the current TV/mount and start putting this one up. I can also put one or two into the brick that is behind the studs if needed. 

I pulled up a few different reports on screw shear strength and pullout resistance, but there are so many variables to the calculations, that it became tough to decipher (type of wood, diameter, pilot hole diameter, wood moisture content...)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Compare the screws to 50 lbs picture hooks. And you will see.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-Professional-50-lb-Picture-Hangers-2-Pack-50025/100084060


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Use as large a diameter lag as you can. Four would be enough for any LCD.


----------

